# DIY Propagation, Seedling, and early Veg Box.



## JBonez (Oct 20, 2009)

Quick little diy, not cheap, but effective at one thing, housing my seedlings and cuttings until they can go into my bigger and more permanent tent.

Things you need if you want to build this, very simple.

two foot 4 bulb t5 reflector
2 pc fans 80mm (any computer store, i had a couple laying around)
1 ac to dc 12v power adapter 1500 milliamps. (radio shack)
Nuts and bolts to mount pc fans and thermostat (home depot)
zip ties, big and small (home depot)
Plug in thermostat (hydro store)
sand paper
flat white paint

tools
Drill
assorted drill bits
razor
solder iron
solder
heatshrink
wire strippers

This is a very basic container with pc fan active intake and exhaust.
Pc fans need to be wired in a parallel circuit.
Plug ac/dc 12v adapter, into the thermostat. (The ac/dc adaper is wired in parallel with the pc fans)

The thermostat will keep temps at desired range.

This is a temporary 0-3 week beginning unit for young cuttings and seedlings, but im sure you could make it into a little scrog container if you wanted to, i like having more of a veg catalog then a big flowering area, its just personal so i can focus on keeping variety in the veg box, throwing in the flowering chamber what i want.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like Dracula put tanning bulbs in his casket:laugh:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 20, 2009)

ha ha! Yeah, its actually a vampire death trap. Shhh....


----------



## JBonez (Oct 20, 2009)

if i might add, use a black container, and maybe primer the inside first.

Just used what i had around the heazy, lol.


----------



## danny ranger (Nov 1, 2009)

lol i made a very similar box recently for my clones with the diy hydro cloner inside..... great results from both


----------

